# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Welches Linux für Thinkpad X1 Carbon 2015

## Jag_Willi

Hallo,
ich habe schon länger auf meinem Thinkpad X1 Carbon aus 2015 mit HD 5000 Grafik und 2560 * 1440 Pixel Display.
Ubuntu , z.B. Kubuntu funktioniert bezügl. Bildschirmauflösung toll, dort kann ich so scalieren, dass ich was lesen kann und der Bildschirm gestochen scharf ist. Dafür funktioniert das Powermanagment eigentlich gar nicht. Nach dem Aufwachen kann man mit dem eingebauten Pad kaum bis nicht scrollen. Nur ein Neustart funktioniert.
Also habe ich mal ein Debian Linux - MX Linux installiert. Da funktioniert das Pad einwandfrei, Powermanagemant egal wie - alles Bestens. Dafür kann ich den Bildschirm nicht wirklich scalieren. 200% oder 100%. Super. Über xrandr passt dann zwar das Gesamtbild, die Darstellung ist aber " matschig" .
Was kann man mir empfehlen ? Anwendung ist Mail, Office, FireFox und Druck auf WLan-drucker  ( der immer schwierig ist, Brother L8650CDW) 

Grüße, Willi

----------


## Jag_Willi

Hallo zusammen,
schade, es kam seither keine Antwort. Mir macht es auch nichts aus, ein anders Linux zu testen. Im Umzug habe ich Routine. Es sind ja auch nur IMAP- Mails, FireFox mit Passwörtern usw und meine persönliche Daten wie Schriftverkehr usw. 
Wenn ich mich richtig eingelesen habe, bauen alle Versionen auf Debian oder Ubuntu auf. Ist das korrekt ? Das würde im Umkehrschluß bedeuten, dass das Verhalten der installierten Distrubition bezügl. Powermanagement und Grafkikkarte ( bei meinem Tihnkpad beides Intel ) auch immer entweder oder ist ?
Oder: was entscheidet, dass die Hardware korrekt funktioniert ? Meine Probleme beziehen sich nur auf Powermanagement und Grafik. Ist es die grafische Oberfläche ? 
Ich habe keine große Ansprüche an Anwendungen. Rein nur Mail, Office, Browser ohne lokales Netzwerk ( wenn man das Internet übersieht  :Smilie: 

Grüße, Willi

----------


## marce

Was bei Dir konkret schief gelaufen ist müsste man evtl. anhand der Logfiles schauen (und sich die konkret verbauten Chipsätze und Komponenten mal anschauen)

Als Distri-Empfehlung gibt's bei mir aktuell  nur noch Fedora - damit habe ich einfach am wenigsten Ärger.

----------


## nopes

Nimm das was für dich funktioniert, so einfach ist das, daher kommt da gerade vermutlich auch nicht so viel Rückmeldung. 

Ja du bist mit Debian-Abkömmlingen unterwegs. Der Kernel ist für das funktionieren der Hardware verantwortlich. Wobei da inzwischen auch ein paar andere Dinge reinspielen, zB GPUs - sa https://blog.fefe.de/?ts=9d6e6bac
Zu xrandr und matschigen Bildschirm, findest du zB hier ein bisschen mehr - https://unix.stackexchange.com/quest...ecoming-blurry

----------


## Jag_Willi

@marce, Fedora habe ich nun getestet. Auch da geht nur den Bildschirm nur mit 200 oder 300% vergrößern. Und da funktioniert das Powermanagement auch nicht.
Habe heute noch ein paar diverse Distrus getestet. Jetzt habe ich wieder Kubuntu installiert. Da kann man in vernünftigen Schritten ( 100%,110%,120%,133%,150% usw. (mit immer scharfer Bildschirmdarstellung) vergrößern. Powermanagement funktioniert ebenso erstmal.  Muß aber noch ausführlich getestet werden, also z.B. Sleepmodus über mehr als 1 Stunde usw.
Grüße, Willi

----------

